

Inspiration from Tesla: Part I - tbundy
http://gosullivan.co/post/35171701430/teslapart1

======
craigmoore
I got my first proper introduction to Tesla from the Oatmeal. I'm not sure how
much of it was true, but he definitely came off as a hero of technology. Time
to dive a little deeper. A biography maybe. Recommendations?

~~~
tresor
There's one called Wizard which I'm heard some recommendations for. Best to
just look at the average review on Amazon. They've got so much data, there's
got to be something valuable!

